# black specks in brown rice



## nichole

eat it or toss it?


----------



## rainyday

I need more information.

Is the rice already cooked? If so, and the specks weren't there before, I'd toss it, thinking it's probably mold.

If it's dry rice, you could just wash the rice before you use it. I once found it odd that there were some black grains in my rice bag. I almost went ahead and washed and cooked it, but I saw - just in time - that the bottom of the bag was chewed, and those black "rice" grains were really mouse poops!








Just black specks I'd probably just wash off, though.


----------



## *Aimee*

if its uncooked, I heard that black specs were bugs, but maybe someone can correct me?


----------



## nichole

uncooked. i thought they might be bowl weevils. i called my grandma and she said to eat it


----------



## mistmama

i've had black specks that turned out to be bugs

also, i never trust my grandma on what is still ok to eat. those who lived through the depression just have different standards, bless their hearts


----------



## nichole

well it was in a plastic container and not a baggie. can they burrow through a thick plastic container?


----------



## Ruthla

Were the black specs attached to the grains of rice, or separate black specs mixed into the white/beige grains of rice? I'm visualizing some rice grains with black tips- sometimes the processed rice can be "burnt" in spots even before you get to cook it.


----------



## nichole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Were the black specs attached to the grains of rice, or separate black specs mixed into the white/beige grains of rice? I'm visualizing some rice grains with black tips- sometimes the processed rice can be "burnt" in spots even before you get to cook it.

I think that is all it was. tyvm!


----------

